# .22 handgun



## mudcreek (Jan 2, 2018)

In your opinion who makes the most accurate 22 handgun capable of scoping to be used to shoot squirrels?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 2, 2018)

Hard to beat a Ruger Mark series, or a Browning Buckmark. I'm partial to my Ruger MK3 22/45 myself. Very accurate and reliable pistol, and it came with mounts.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 2, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hard to beat a Ruger Mark series, or a Browning Buckmark. I'm partial to my Ruger MK3 22/45 myself. Very accurate and reliable pistol, and it came with mounts.



X2 on the Ruger. My markII 22/45 is the most accurate .22 pistol in the cabinet.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 2, 2018)

S & w 41


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 2, 2018)

Another vote for the Ruger 22/45. I have a cheap $25 Chinese red dot/ holographic sight on it and it shoots a lot better than I do. My son with his younger eyes can stack them up with it.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 2, 2018)

41 S&W hands down the most accurate 22 production pistol ever made but I don't know how you can mount a scope on it plus the only way to get a new one now is threw their custom shop and they are about 2000.00 used they go for 1000.00 and up I have one with the long slide and muzzle break they are highly sought after by competition shooters be awful expensive to shoot squirrels with


----------



## vonnick52 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a uncoverted ruger single six that amazes me every time I shoot it.

Missed the scoping part, but I'm sure someone has done it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 2, 2018)

I shoot charcoal briquettes at 25 yards with the irons on my buckmark hunter.  I've killed a handful of squirrels with it while sitting in the deer stand.  I had a scope on it for a while but it added too much weight and bulk with little improvement over accuracy without it.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a s&w 22lr pistol that is unbelievably accurate with iron sights


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 2, 2018)

If you don’t mind a single shot, consider a TC Contender/G2.  The platform is scope friendly and with a .22 match barrel, you will have an extremely accurate rig.  With sub sonic ammunition you should easily achieve half inch groups or better at 50 yards.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ruger. Semi or revolver, you can't go wrong.

And before the stuff starts, I have both as well
as a "big" Ruger.

Best pistol or revolver on the planet.
Right out of the box..

Got a few rifles too.. Also the best out of the box, IMO.

Just sayin'


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 2, 2018)

K17 S&W with 8-3/8 barrell

smooth action right out of the factory, don't need a scope because of the long sight plane.

It will shoot the eyes out of a tater at 30yards


----------



## WayneB (Jan 2, 2018)

'ol trusty rusty ruger MK1...


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 4, 2018)

Buckhead said:


> If you don’t mind a single shot, consider a TC Contender/G2.  The platform is scope friendly and with a .22 match barrel, you will have an extremely accurate rig.  With sub sonic ammunition you should easily achieve half inch groups or better at 50 yards.



^ This. I coon hunted with this setup for about 15 years. Rifle accurate. I have a bull barrel buckmark that is super accurate too but I’ve only shot the iron sights on it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 4, 2018)

The most accurate hand gun that I own and I have shot  a lot of different ones.It is my Anschutz Exemplar pistol.It is a bolt action clip feed and it is scoped with a 2x8 leupold scope.It will out shoot any thing I own or have shot.I use it to shoot asprin tablets with at 50 yds.I have 2 of them one is a 10in brl and the other is a 14 in brl.


----------



## killerv (Jan 4, 2018)

some eley tenex out of a single six...you'll think you'll need to try out for the olympics


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 4, 2018)

Ruger mk3 hunter or target pistols shoot real good. My favorite all time is a ruger single six hunter. Exchangeable 22lr and 22mag cylinder, built in scope mounts for ruger rings and 7.5 inch barrel.


----------



## scott stokes (Jan 8, 2018)

I second Thompson contender


----------



## Philbow (Jan 8, 2018)

I think I'm X4 on the TC contender.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2018)

RUGER hunter model, Mark 3 or 4, comes drilled and tapped and with a scope base, I had a 2X Leupold on mine, it was minute of squirrel out to 40-50 yds.


----------



## tellico (Jan 8, 2018)

.22 handguns I own--
S&W 617 w/h bushnell 2-6
Ruger mk2 gov w/h Nikon 2x------The most accurate
Browning buckmark w/h Nikon 2x
Ruger Charger w/h Bushnell 2x
Ruger Charger TD w/h 2x burris
S&W 17
Ruger single six 3screw 4 5/8" 
Ruger single six 3screw 6"


----------



## fishinjim88 (Jan 9, 2018)

Browning buck mark with 5 1/2 barrel with a wiegatiny mount and a red dot


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 9, 2018)

I had a T/C contender in .22LR, and while it was very accurate, I'm not a fan of the single-shot break open platform, unless you NEED that kind of action to house a big rifle caliber cartridge.

I vote for a Browning Buck Mark that has a Weaver scope base or rail. 

My Buck Mark doesn't have such a rail, and I use it with iron sights only, but I've seen "Hunter" models of the Browning that do have a scope base ready to go, from the factory.

THE TRIGGER on a Buck Mark is light and crisp, unlike a factory standard Ruger MK III or MK IV series pistol.


----------



## Down4Count (Jan 9, 2018)

Browning buckmark.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ive had mark 2 and Buckmarks and love them both. The buckmark is my pic for two reasons. The grips feel better to me than the rger and they are easier to remove the barrel for cleaning. But either one are deadly accurate.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 26, 2018)

http://www.jackweigand.com/rsswms.html

No drill base for the Single Six; a great option.

But as for autos a Buckmark is fantastic and affordable; many models come with a rail but accessory rails are abundant and inexpensive.

I own 3 41s but am not taking those squirrel hunting .  .  .


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 26, 2018)

My Ruger stainless Single six convertible with 6" barrel is my pick. I bought it to closely match my Super Blackhawk with a 7.5 inch barrel.
The Ruger is very easy to improve the trigger pull. This pistol will put them all in the same hole if I do my part. Even though I'm 65 I still use the open sights, just use a little blaze orange fingernail polish on the front sight. But my eyesight continues to worsen with age, and when I can no longer focus on that front sight I will go with optics.


----------



## carver (Jan 29, 2018)

I shoot a Colt Buntline New frontier single action  71/2"


----------



## fishman1957 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have an old H&R 939 target pistol much more accurate than I am !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 3, 2018)

Ruger Mark series for semi-autos. I used to regularly knock all six of the descending in size 50yd steel plates with Mark II from standing. The last one was about an inch in diameter.



			
				jigman29 said:
			
		

> Ive had mark 2 and Buckmarks and love them both. The buckmark is my pic for two reasons. The grips feel better to me than the rger and they are easier to remove the barrel for cleaning. But either one are deadly accurate.



I had Hogue grips on my Mark II, I didn't care for the factory plastic grips either, I believe they put those on them knowing that you will replace them with whatever you prefer.


----------



## Timbo85 (Feb 5, 2018)

Kel tec pmr 30 , it’s a 22 mag weighs 1.3 lbs loaded and as accurate as you can shoot


----------



## jmoser (Feb 6, 2018)

Timbo85 said:


> Kel tec pmr 30 , it’s a 22 mag weighs 1.3 lbs loaded and as accurate as you can shoot



The reviews I saw were not complimentary on accuracy - What ammo do you use and how do you measure accuracy?  

If this can really hold 1" at 50 ft off a rest then its more interesting.


----------



## Timbo85 (Feb 6, 2018)

I’m shooting cci jhp’s 40 gr. And Winchester varmint hv 30 gr. It’s shooting 2” groups at 40 yrds consistently some times better some times worse , and about the same out to 60 with both the cci and Winchester can’t tell much if any difference , I read a lot of reviews as well that said it was not accurate and a few other problems with them which is not the case with mine , never had any problems with it other than having to buy bullets for it is like feedin a horse, that thing likes to eat


----------



## Timbo85 (Feb 6, 2018)

I will add that this is only the second hand gun I have ever owned the first was a rough rider with the lr and mag cylinders i was not as consistent with it but never had any problems with it either


----------



## B. White (May 27, 2018)

I bought a s&w victory on sale a while back.  I've put a few hundred through it with no issues.  I'd have no problems popping a squirell with it.  My wife does not shoot it well yet.  She acts like she is expecting recoil and needs to shoot it more.  It does take some concentration on my part.  I've mixed in a few rounds when shooting other calibers  to reduce the amount of reloads and still get practice in.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2018)

Ruger MKIII .22/45.


----------



## Papa Bear (May 27, 2018)

Lot of good .22's mentioned.   I really like my Berretta Neos with 6 in barrel.  Really accurate, and has rail for scope if you want.  Have a lot of fun plinking and at the range with mine.


----------



## panhead501 (May 28, 2018)

I have been a collector of .22 handguns for 40 years or so and I also shoot them a lot.  I have most of the guns mentioned in comments so far as well as several others.  The S&W model 41 is a great pistol and very accurate.  Hard to buy new and very pricey.  I have some old High Standard pistols that shoot just as well in my opinion as well as a browning medalist.  Last year I bought a Ruger Mark IV hunter model and after shooting it side by side with some of the high dollar guns, I found it shoots just as well.  It comes ready to mount a scope and is reasonably priced.  I recommend checking around at  stores that have a good selection and find a gun that fits your hand and feels good to you.  Select a good scope, not the $9.95 special and most of the handguns mentioned in the comments will serve you well for squirrel hunting...


----------



## Win1917 (Jun 6, 2018)

1) Anschutz Exemplar
2) Contender
3) High Standard, have seen some with aftermarket barrels that really shot too


----------



## redjones (Jun 9, 2018)

Freedom Arms
Anschutz Exemplar
Contender

  Greg


----------



## abrannon (Jun 12, 2018)

Lets not forget the Volquartezen.  The new Scorpions are as ugly they are accurate.


----------

